# Gold Dust Day Gecko Advice please...



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey guys I am just starting out with Geckos and for years I have wanted a Gold Dust Day Gecko for years and I am in a position in life where I can get one, I have done allot of research and have found some items that I think and know I need to buy but would like some advice to make sure these are right and i am not getting ripped off or overspend and find out I don’t need some items.

First I have seen this and I really like it but is it any good for the Gecko I want to get a small Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit from swell reptiles

I was also going to get some other bits that I think I need for it. Such as a fogger, as they look amazing and I think it would help me as I work odd hours and I am not always around for fogging to help get the humidity up. On the back of this I have read different care sheets and some say fog/mist 3 times a day and some say 7 times, and then others state that to much will cause health issues. So any good care info or some good care sheets would be cool 

Next, bulbs and heating:
Well the Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit is a starter kit but does not include the bulbs and I am not sure what to get for the Gecko, as I know that it will need vitamin D3 but what bulb do I use? I am also thinking about this light controller for day and night time settings, is it any good and do I need it? With the starter kit I am buying! I have also seen a heat mat and I don’t know if this is good or bad. Some sites say good and some say bad, any advice on heat mats would be cool..

I plan on getting an incubation box for times when I need to do a full clean and just in case I get a female and she has eggs!

Also if anyone in the Newcastle area has a Gold Dust Day Female Gecko for sale I would like to know more please.

Aloha and thanks


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Heat mats - don't heat the air only what they come into contact with. I tell't ya and I am God so no questioning me.


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks dude, so ne heat mat then! just lights


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Surferdude09 said:


> Thanks dude, so ne heat mat then! just lights


No you still need heat. Thermostat and ceramic heat bulb was the conversation we had.

Also - please acknowledge the fact that I am God


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok dude, you are god, well if you can give me a list of things i need then i will get on it and have scout around..

Mahola


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

here is a basic list for most day gecko species;

Viv - for gold sust I would say a 30/30/45 exo terra
substrate - peat/moss/leaf litter/coco substrate or a mixture of them all - you only need a few cm of substrate
various plants fake or real but real ones help hold the humidity
branches/cork bark tubes/bamboo tubes (these are the best) both running vertical and horizintal
heating from spot light as they like to bask. You DO NOT need a heat mat aswell unless in winter to keep night time temps up. A 40w spot bulb in ballast should be fine in this size viv but ALL HEATING ELEMENTS MUST BE USED WITH A THERMOSTAT
misting bottle - mist often throughout the day to gain around 80% humidity
fogger is optional and must be used with great care


Viv can be naturalistic or very plain
some examples in google day gecko viv - Google Image Search


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok I've never kept day geckos so the best I can do is:

HOUSING: - the enclosure you've found is the right size based on care sheets

HEATING: I've given you my opinion on heatmats so I'd recommend looking at a different heatsource.

Make sure you get a thermostat no matter what heat source you choose

LIGHTING: It looks like they need full spectrum UV bulb but I could be wrong.

HUMIDIDTY: I don't think you need a fogger - the humidity they require can be achieved by spraying a couple of times a day. Put a basic hygrometer in the tank and if humidity regularly drops below 50% and you can't spray it in time then get a fogger. But between the two of you I can't see your hours being that much of a problem.


Some day gecko expert will hopefully spot this thread at some point


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok sweet, the starter kit *Contents:*
PT-2660 Habitat Kit Rainforest - Small:
_Exo Terra Glass Terrarium - Compact Top - Hygromometer - Thermometer - Rock Background - Water Dish Small - Plantation Soil - Jungle Plant Croton - Jungle Plant Amapallo - Jungle Vine Medium - Jungle Fern Small - Instruction Manual_

So that sounds good, just need to add a heat lamp and misting bottle..

Thanks guys


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Surferdude09 said:


> Ok sweet, the starter kit *Contents:*
> PT-2660 Habitat Kit Rainforest - Small:
> _Exo Terra Glass Terrarium - Compact Top - Hygromometer - Thermometer - Rock Background - Water Dish Small - Plantation Soil - Jungle Plant Croton - Jungle Plant Amapallo - Jungle Vine Medium - Jungle Fern Small - Instruction Manual_
> 
> ...


nope - you need to add:

1 - 40watt spot bulb
2 - ballast for the bulb
3 - THERMOSTAT


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

OK dude this sounds stupid but what's a ballast for the bulb, is it the housing or wire!
I have found this bulb will it do for the spot bulb, and do need a housing or stand for this? does it go inside or outside the enclosure? Also the starter kit has no lights with it, do I need neon style or just normal, do the screw in or what!

Sorry for the questions


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Surferdude09 said:


> OK dude this sounds stupid but what's a ballast for the bulb, is it the housing or wire!
> I have found this bulb will it do for the spot bulb, and do need a housing or stand for this? does it go inside or outside the enclosure? Also the starter kit has no lights with it, do I need neon style or just normal, do the screw in or what!
> 
> Sorry for the questions


y'know light bulbs in your house... you screw them in to a ballast. That's what that bit's called. Get it?

The ballast is normally screwed to the top of the vivarium but with yur chosen housing you should be able to get one a hook in the top to hang the ballast from.

Yes that's a spot bulb and it's fine. This is a ballast for it: http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...487/euro-rep-spot-lamp-fitting-bc--31339.html

as long as you only use the 40w bulb then you can use a mat thermostat http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...s-555/habistat-mat-stat-thermostat-26738.html


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet, i have found this Thermostat its a Habistat Day / Night Dimming Thermostat 600w £65. Is that right and it states to get the Habistat Night-eye at £32, is this right or is that way to much to spend!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Surferdude09 said:


> Sweet, i have found this Thermostat its a Habistat Day / Night Dimming Thermostat 600w £65. Is that right and it states to get the Habistat Night-eye at £32, is this right or is that way to much to spend!


You don't need it. You only need a mat stat. You can change it manually.

Also, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/328784-exo.html


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't phone me til after half six cos I'll be out walking Emma


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> y'know light bulbs in your house... you screw them in to a ballast. That's what that bit's called. Get it?
> 
> The ballast is normally screwed to the top of the vivarium but with yur chosen housing you should be able to get one a hook in the top to hang the ballast from.


I know you're God and everything, but a ballast is the device that flourescent tubes need to work. The gadget a light fits to is a light-fitting...

:notworthy:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

badgerboy said:


> I know you're God and everything, but a ballast is the device that flourescent tubes need to work. The gadget a light fits to is a light-fitting...
> 
> :notworthy:


nu-uh - they're all called ballasts. But I know the bit what you mean and he hasn't to buy one of those cos I is posting one to him


----------



## Sauria (Jun 26, 2009)

Surferdude09 said:


> Hey guys I am just starting out with Geckos and for years I have wanted a Gold Dust Day Gecko for years and I am in a position in life where I can get one, I have done allot of research and have found some items that I think and know I need to buy but would like some advice to make sure these are right and i am not getting ripped off or overspend and find out I don’t need some items.
> 
> First I have seen this and I really like it but is it any good for the Gecko I want to get a small Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit from swell reptiles
> 
> ...


Good luck! Oh, and the 2nd Practical Reptile Keeping magazine has a good article on these...check it out!


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sauria said:


> Good luck! Oh, and the 2nd Practical Reptile Keeping magazine has a good article on these...check it out!


You rock, thanks for the advice.. :2thumb:


----------

